# Campfire cooking



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Mud Apples*

4 large apples
mud

Coat the apples with about 1 inch of thick mud on all sides. When the fire has burned long enough to make some coals, scoop some of the coals to the side. Bury the apples in the coals,leave them there for about 45 minutes. Scrape away the cooled coals. Knock the dry cooked mud off the apples and discard the skins. Enjoy!

*Campfire Muffins*

6 oranges
2 (7 ounce) packages muffin mix, any flavor

Cut oranges in half. Scoop out orange segments to eat alone or to use with fruit salad. Reserve the hollowed peel shells. Prepare the muffin mix according to package directions. Fill the orange peel cups half full of batter. Wrap each one loosely with heavy duty aluminum foil. Place in hot coals, making sure that the batter side stays up. Cook about 10 minutes, until muffins are done.

*Campfire popcorn*

Punch holes in the lid of a two-pound coffee can. Wrap wire around can below the rim and make wire handles, so can will fit on toasting stick. Put 2 tablespoons of bacon drippings or any other fat into the can. Add 1/3 cup of popcorn kernels. Shake over fire until they pop.

*Breakfast In A Bag*
Two bacon strips (Thick) 
One paper bag 
One egg 
One stick

Directions:
Cut bacon strips in two, place at the bottom of the paper bag, 
covering the bottom. It is important that you have thick strips of 
bacon as thin ones will stick and adhere to the paper bag when 
cooked. Crack egg and put in paper bag on top of the bacon. Fold the 
bag's side down 4 times and poke stick through from one side to the 
other and slide stick through so that the bag is hanging on the end 
of the stick. Hold over charcoal and watch the grease from the bacon 
protect the bag and cook the meal.

After the meal has completed cooking, place bag on table and slice 
open as the bag now becomes the plate, for easy clean-up.

*Coffeecan Casserole*

1 lb. ground beef
4 small carrots; peeled and sliced thin
4 small potatoes; peeled and sliced thin
2 small onions; peeled and sliced thin
salt and pepper
3 lb. coffee can

In clean empty 3 pound coffee can, place in layers, beef, potatoes,
carrots, onions, salt and pepper until ingredients are used. Cover
can with foil and cook in campfire or on campfire for 30-60 minutes,
depending on heat of fire. Serves 4-6.

*Campfire Quail*

8 quails, dressed
2 cups cooked wild rice
salt and pepper
4 sprigs fresh thyme
8 thin slices salt pork fatback

Sprinkle quail with salt and pepper. Stuff quail with wild rice. Wrap a slice of fatback around each bird and place on aluminum foil large enough to hold 2 or 4 birds. Place a sprig or two of thyme with each package. Completely enclose birds in foil and place in ashes of campfire, fireplace or barbecue pit. Let cook for 35 minutes and check for doneness. May need a little more cooking. You could also include vegetables in the foil packages for a complete dinner.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I already intend on attempting the first 3 sometime very shortly. Thanks for the great info, I may even make a youtube video on this. Cheers.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Lake Windsong said:


> Hold over charcoal and watch the grease from the bacon protect the bag and cook the meal.


Reminds me of a boy scout lesson. You can boil water in a paper cup. 
At 13 years old I was mesmerized watching water boiling in a paper cup over an open fire.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome! I think I'm going to have to try the Campfire Quail very soon. :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Reminds me of a boy scout lesson. You can boil water in a paper cup.
> At 13 years old I was mesmerized watching water boiling in a paper cup over an open fire.


That was something that I also loved doing, till I thought that a styrofoam cup would work the same way .. :gaah:


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hamburger and Beans

Put 1 LB of hamburger in a pot or dutch oven and brown the hamburger. Throw in 1 chopped Bell Pepper and 1 chopped onion, 1 or 2 cans of Pork and Beans, 1 long squirt of ketchup, 1 cup of rice, and two cups of water.

Stir and simmer for about 15-20 minutes, serve with bread or biscuits.

This is a "quickie" that is warming and filling.

I also like to add some Tony Chacherie's Cajun Seasoning and one dab of BBQ sauce as well!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> That was something that I also loved doing, till I thought that a styrofoam cup would work the same way .. :gaah:


OOOPS. Bet that made a mess.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> OOOPS. Bet that made a mess.


No, didn't make a mess, but, the fire was never the same ... :scratch


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*EASY WAY TO COOK MUFFIN MIX*
Lightly grease 2 (9") foil pie pans. Prepare muffin mix according to package directions. Pour batter into 1 pie pan. Invert second pan over pan with batter. Secure rims with spring type clothespins. Place on grill 4" from hot coals. Cook 15 minutes on each side, rotating pans occasionally to insure even baking.

*SKILLET BISCUITS*
1/4 c. butter
Onion salt
Garlic salt
Paprika
2 c. Bisquick baking mix
1/2 c. water 
Melt butter in 9" or 10" skillet on grill. Sprinkle butter with onion salt, garlic salt and paprika. Mix baking mix and water with fork to soft dough. Knead 5 times on lightly floured surface. Roll or pat dough 1/2" thick. Cut 10 biscuits. Arrange biscuits in skillet, turning to coat both sides with seasoned butter. Cover skillet with heavy duty aluminum foil. Place on grill 4" from hot coals Cook 10 minutes. Lift foil to be sure biscuits are not burning. Cook 5 minutes longer or until biscuits are done.

*CHEESY DUMPLINGS IN TOMATO SOUP*
2 lg. cans tomato soup, condensed
1 can water
1 can low-fat milk
biscuit mix
Monterey Jack or Velveeta cheese 
Empty soup into a large pot; stir in milk and water until smooth. Heat over a medium flame, stirring occasionally. While soup is heating, prepare biscuits according to package directions. Roll between 2 pieces of wax paper. (A plastic or glass bottle works well for a rolling pin.) Cut cheese into 1" cubes. Cut biscuit dough into 3" squares. Put a piece of cheese into each square dough piece and roll into a ball with the cheese inside. Bring to boil, then let simmer. Drop biscuit balls into the bubbling soup. As they cook, they will float to surface, like dumplings.

*CAKE COOKED IN AN ORANGE*
1 cake mix prepared according to package directions
10 to 12 oranges 
Mix cake mix according to package directions. Slice off 1/3 down from top of oranges. Spoon fruit out of bottom 2/3 of oranges, leaving an empty shell. Fill the hollow shell 1/2 full with cake batter. Place lid back on orange. Wrap orange in foil. Place in coals 10 to 15 minutes.

*FRIED BREAD*
2 c. flour
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 c. powdered milk
1 tbsp. sugar
Warm water 
Mix dry ingredients. Gradually add enough warm water (about 1 cup) to make a soft dough. Flour dough lightly and pat small amount into circle (very thin). Fry quickly in hot oil.

*PEACHES*
Place peach half on center of piece of foil. Put marshmallow in center of peach. Fold and wrap foil around peach making a tight seal. Bake on grill over coals 5 to 10 minutes, turning once. Serve hot.

*CHICKEN AND DUMPLINGS *
For 2 servings, using a 1 pound coffee can: cut half a chicken into pieces to fit in can. Quarter an onion and cut up 1/4 into small pieces; put on top of chicken. Add 2 peeled and diced potatoes on top of onion. Scrape and thinly slice 1 carrot over potatoes. Cut 2 celery stalks in small pieces and place on carrots. Pour 1/2 cup water over everything. Mix 1/2 cup biscuit mix with 4 tablespoons water. Pat into 1" balls. Put on top of vegetables (as many as will fit). Cover securely with foil. Place on hot coal embers and cook 1 hour.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Lake Windsong, you have just provided hours of wholesome family entertainment to the rest of us. Good job!

We have a fire ring in the yard and really like sitting around a small fire on summer nights. Didn't do it much last year because our son was so small. He'll be 2 in July so he's old enough now to watch mommy and daddy cook on the fire and he knows when we say "HOT!!" he does not go near the item we show him. With careful parental oversight, we plan on introducing him to the joy of a campfire this year.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I just posted a video on youtube of a camping trip I took to the interior of Algonquin Park with my wife and my dog. I made sure to add in 2 clips of recipes that I think you will all enjoy. One of them came straight from this particular post that I thought I would try out and that's the orange and muffin mix recipe. It worked out well minus a few that had too much muffin mix in them that overflowed. I ended up brining some cream and making some homemade butter that went just perfectly with the muffins. I also did the orange muffins on the grate because the coals hadn't died down and didn't look like they were any time soon. If you DO have a fire with low coals I would try it, but make sure not to put them right on the coals or they will burn right through the orange. Also, they would be hard to get out because the coals would be soo hot. So LakeWindsong, thanks for the recipes, I made sure to give a shoutout to both yourself and the preparedsociety site in there. To those who watch, I hope you enjoy and all the best.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm was looking around the internet for campfire recipes because I need some snacks for my scouts in a few weeks. Why didn't I come here first???? Popcorn in a can for the skits/songs/campfire it is. Thanks Lakewindsong.:2thumb:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

:beercheer:

Y'all have a good time!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Quail*

Take a Quail , gut it , coat with a half inch thick coat of mud being sure to work the mud into the feathers and bake in coals.

When the bird has been in the coals long enough to completely dry the mud coating , remove from the coals and allow to cool.

When you break the dried mud off and pull it free, it will remove the feathers and skin with it.

Throw that part away and eat the rest!

:beercheer:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOVE cooking over a fire. We have made apple pies, mac n cheese, pork n kraut, cake, peach cobbler, roasted chicken, you name it we cook it. All in cast iron. Use your recipe and adjust the fire accordingly. If I knew how to post a pic (not sure you can) I would post a pic of our apple pie. YUMMY


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

A lot of the dutch oven recipes I find count for X number of charcoal briquettes under the oven and X number on top for a given product. This is great for as long as you've got charcoal to burn. But what I've been working with is figuring out conversions, loosely, on how to turn that into how much heat for how long using conventional cord wood. This depends on the condition of your fire, type of woods used, how well cured, etc. What I find is that it usually takes less mass of good hardwood coals to get the same effect as charcoal briquettes, since they're solid, not compressed particulates. Some hardwoods you can get INTENSE heat from. However, it may take longer, depending on the dish. Good to practice now, so I'll be able to use that know how when I need to.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks,recipes sound great can't wait to try them.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

MrSfstk8d- We dont ever use charcoal, only wood. I get a nice fire to cook over hang the dutch oven over the fire and take a shovel full of coals and place on top of the oven. Check every so often and take away or add accordingly. Works everytime.


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

MrSfstk8d said:


> A lot of the dutch oven recipes I find count for X number of charcoal briquettes under the oven and X number on top for a given product. This is great for as long as you've got charcoal to burn. But what I've been working with is figuring out conversions, loosely, on how to turn that into how much heat for how long using conventional cord wood. This depends on the condition of your fire, type of woods used, how well cured, etc. What I find is that it usually takes less mass of good hardwood coals to get the same effect as charcoal briquettes, since they're solid, not compressed particulates. Some hardwoods you can get INTENSE heat from. However, it may take longer, depending on the dish. Good to practice now, so I'll be able to use that know how when I need to.


Dirt is your friend. Let your fire burn down to coals, save some aside, cover the rest with dirt (thickness of dirt depends on how much heat and for how long), set the DO on the dirt and use the coals you set aside for the sides and top of the DO.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Oooh, hadn't thought of the dirt liner. I'm always just drawing coals from the fire, while still feeding it fresh stuff. Nice if I'm putting it down for the night, too. I'll keep coals to the next day like that, but hadn't thought of using it to cook on still.


----------

